# Spanish Mastiffs - Trashumancia in Spain, a great video



## lgdnevada (Jul 19, 2011)

Here you'll actually see the dogs in with the sheep, the puppies, how they use them.  Note the number of dogs.  Note how they blend in with the flock at one point, leading it or bringing it up in the rear the next, or scouting ahead or on the fringes of the band.  Seeing how these magnificent dogs move and act around livestock has to be seen to appreciate.  Seeing it in the flesh is best but this is sure wonderful to watch too.  They possess an elegant vigilance about them that is just so enjoyable to watch.
Trashumancia is the movement of the flocks and herders across the land from one grazing area to the next.  They still do this in Spain, and the mastine are still very much a part of it.

http://vimeo.com/25021887


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 20, 2011)

I get the dreaded can't display the website message !!!


----------



## elevan (Jul 20, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> I get the dreaded can't display the website message !!!


Copy and paste instead of clicking on the link


----------



## lgdnevada (Jul 20, 2011)

I obviously need a lesson in putting up links?  LOL...yeah just copy the url and put it in your browser url it comes right up, its there....worth watching.  In my dreams I'd have that many sheep and be able to do that!


----------

